# Slayer 50 2007 Rahmengröße



## [email protected] (6. April 2008)

Hallo
Ich weiß das die Frage jetzt wahrscheinlich wieder langweilt, aber ich kann mich im Moment überhaupt nicht entscheiden.
Ich will mir bei Stadler das "Slayer 50" schießen, aber die richtige Rahmenhöhe bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen.
Bei einer Größe von 1,75 und 80er Schrittlänge gehts ja tendenziell in Richtung 18", aber da erscheint mir das Oberrohr etwas lang.
Ich fahre immer so Touren um die 30-40 Kilometer mit hohem Singletrail Anteil und vielen Berg auf und ab Passagen ( Siebengebirge )
Runter will ich es natürlich "Krachen" lassen, aber rauf sollte es keine Qual sein.
Liebäugele schon eher mit dem 16,5", was denkt ihr ????


----------



## TurboLenzen (6. April 2008)

Hast du schonmal über eine kürzere Vorbaulänge nachgedacht? Wenn du z.B. das 18er mit einem 50mm Vorbau fährst. Standartmäßig ist denke ich ein 70er verbaut. Mit dem 50er hast du bergab ein direkteres und verspielteres Lenkverhalten und bergauf sollte es doch noch lang genug sein!?!
Oder du hast die Möglichkeit bei einem der Rocky Mountain Testcenter vorbei zu schauen. Dann kannst du beide Größen mal fahren und dir selbst ein Bild davon machen..
Infos auf: www.bikeaction.de

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (6. April 2008)

Hallo,
habe bei 181cm eine 82zer Schrittlänge, das 18" passt mir optimal, ich denke wie Mario, dass Du mit einem kürzeren Vorbau besser bedient bist als mit einem 16,5er Rahmen, denn da wirst Du die Sattelstütze (zu) weit herausziehen müssen. 

Gruss


----------



## rocsam (6. April 2008)

..edit


----------

